# Book Impressions



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've started a book impressions feature on my blog, they are a mini review of the last book I have read. The first post was for 'The Shivered Sky' by Matt Dinniman:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/book-impressions-shivered-sky.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the blog! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading 'Mask of the Macabre' by David Haynes, an excellent read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/book-impressions-mask-of-macabre.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Last night I finished Geoff Wakeling's 'Inside Evil' another good horror read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/book-impressions-inside-evil.html

Onto something a little different next


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished Creatures of Appetite by Todd Travis, it's a decent thriller about a very nasty serial killer.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/book-impressions-creatures-of-appetite.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just read 'Mirrors' by Damien Nash,, the first in his new London Town series:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/book-impressions-mirrors.html


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

So, can authors send there books to you to review, or do you select random books from amazon and review yourself. If you are interested you are welcome to comment on my series, I checked your website and did not find anything about submissions. I could have missed it.

Thanks anyway.
Shane


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I review books that I buy or download in free promotions. I don't get much time to read,so I'm quite picky, plus I like to support indie authors. I've taken a look at yours and it could be a fun story,so I've bought it.

Michael


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, thanks for that, I've had lots of good comments about it so I'm sure you will find it entertaining.

Enjoy
Shane


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

No problem - I was a reader long before I was a writer and I'll soon be delving into writing some science fiction myself


----------



## iulya (Sep 22, 2012)

I think your blog is great! I am a nonfiction author, but I like to find and read other's fiction good books and your posts are so useful!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks - although your sig now makes me feel hungry for apple tart


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading 'The Silver Mist' by Martin Treanor, it's an excellent and moving read. Check out the full review on my blog:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/book-impressions-silver-mist.html

Or just go ahead and read it anyway! Next I'm onto Qualia by Marie Brown.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading The Clearing by Thomas Rydder, an excellent werewolf tale:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/book-impression-clearing-by-thomas.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've finished reading David Elham's 'Diary of a Parallel Man by Mahershalalhashbaz. It's a hard book to categorise, but a fabulous book to read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/book-impressions-diary-of-parallel-man.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Clockwork Dolls by William Meikle, it's a solid horror tale, but could have been more.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/book-impressions-clockwork-dolls-by.html

I've now started reading Pompomberry House by Rosen Trevithick.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

David Wailing's 'Bang: Memoirs of a Relationship Assassin' is a fun and entertaining read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-bang-memoirs-of.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished Matt Drabble's 'Asylum 13 Tales of Terror', a very good collection of horror stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-asylum-13-tales-of.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Book impressions for The Dead Room by Chris Mooney:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/book-impressions-dead-room-by-chris.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted a review for P. A. Fielding's 'The Rattler', which is a pretty good ghost story:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/book-impressions-rattler-by-p-fielding.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted a review of 'Mr Splendiferous and the Troublesome Trolls' by Rosen Trevithick, a fun children's book if ever I read one 

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/book-impressions-mr-splendiferous-and.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Alex Roddie's 'The Only Geniune Jones' is a superb read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/book-impressions-only-genuine-jones-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've reviewed '100 One Hundred Word Tales' by Jonathan Hill, an excellent read that is a must read for all fans of drabbles and short fiction:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/book-impressions-100-one-hundred-word.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted a new review for 'Floating Staircase' by Ronald Malfi, it's an excellent ghost story, probably the best I've read in a long while:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/book-impressions-floating-staircase.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for 'Seesaw' by Rosen Trevithick, a humerous and emotional collection of short stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/book-impressions-seesaw-by-rosen.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

If you like well written and unusual ghost stories then you should check out Sunfall Manor by Peter Giglio, here's my review:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/book-impressions-sunfall-manor-by-peter.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I have posted my review for David Haynes' 'The Boy Who Kissed The Sky', which quite simply a superb read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/book-impressions-boy-who-kissed-sky-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Brandon R Luffman's horror noved 'Frostwalker' and it's a decent horror read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/book-impressions-frostwalker-by-brandon.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review of Neal Stephenson's excellent cyberpunk story 'Snow Crash':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/book-impressions-snow-crash-by-neal.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just posted my review for Daniel Hope's 'The Inevitable' which quite simply is a fantastic read, check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/book-impressions-inevitable-by-daniel.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my book impressions for Jason Jack Miller's excellent horror novel 'Hellbender', check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/book-impressions-hellbender-by-jason.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Shaun Jeffrey's 'Killers' is a very dark detective story that I enjoyed a lot, check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/this-is-second-book-in-shaun-jeffreys.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for David Haynes' latest novel 'The Undertaker's Cabinet', like the authors other books I recommend this as a must read for all horror fans:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/book-impressions-undertakers-cabinet-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just posted my review for Terry Pratchett's latest dicworld novel 'Raising Steam':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/book-impressions-raising-steam.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Neal Asherï»¿'s excellent conclusion to the Owner trilogy 'Jupiter War':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/book-impressions-jupiter-war-by-neal.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Mike Gullickson's fun near future novel 'The Northern Star: The Beginning', take a look here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/book-impressions-northern-star.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for 'Trolls on Ice', the third book in Rosen Trevithick's excellent 'Smelly Trolls' series:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/book-impressions-trolls-on-ice-by-rosen.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Mike Freeman's excellent science-fiction novel 'Remission Praxis':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/book-impressions-remission-praxis-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for 'The Martian' by Andy Weir and it's a fantastic read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/book-impressions-martian-by-andy-weir.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just posted my review for 'Last and First Men' by Olaf Stapledon and it's a stunning, if flawed, sci-fi classic:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/book-impression-last-and-first-men-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Mark Anson's fascinating science fiction novel 'Acid Sky':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/book-impression-acid-sky-by-mark-anson.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Jason Jack Miller's excellent 'The Devil and Preston Black', it's a wonderful read and you can see what I thought of it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/book-impression-devil-and-preston-black.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Ken Dogget's 'Ship of Storms' which has some nice ideas, but fails to capitalise on them fully:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/book-impressions-ship-of-storms-by-ken.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Guy Portman's excellent dark novel 'Necropolis'.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/book-impressions-necropolis-by-guy.html

It's a deliciously dark read!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooooh, a few there that would appeal to me. 

Thanks for sifting, Technohippy!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

No problem, I love reading and sharing so it's a match made in heaven


----------



## KateA (Jul 4, 2014)

Michael, this is free today (last day)

Enjoy

Magical children's novel The White Circle by L.J. Hodgson.

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K58L3G2
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K58L3G2

9th & 10th July are apparently the last free promo days for this book according to the author's facebook page ( facebook.com/LJHAuthor)

Excellent book for children / young adults / and us grown ups  ..










*Just how far would you go for family?*

Eleven year old twins Alfie and Rosie Tanner had always lived with their grandmother and thought that she was the only family they had. But on a rare school trip to the local castle, they would discover that not only did they have a much bigger family than most, but one more powerful than any.

Guided to a distant magical land, accompanied by their best friends Billy and Emma, the twins learn that whilst their father is lost, their mother lives. Though alive, she has been bound by spell and now serves the most perilous of wizards. A tyrant of a wizard who in order to rule the lands had dispensed with his entire family, is protected by four white faceless guardians and been named Grave by the people he rules.

Determined to free the mother they had never known from her bind, the twins and their friends go on to experience the many wonders, and dangers of this strange, new and exciting land. A land where only a certain level of magic is allowed, with those performing above that level being visited by Grave's four guardians and given a choice of four punishments; none of which are good. Along the way Alfie, Rosie, Billy and Emma are taught magic, make their first ever magical trade and come face to face with wizards, witches, dragons and giants.

Can Alfie and Rosie free their mother? They are certainly prepared to risk their lives trying.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

It's not my type of thing so not one for my reviews, but if you wanted to be featured on the blog in another way I'm sure we can set something up.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Jim Webster's excellent sci-fi thriller 'Justice 4.1':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/book-impressions-justice-41-by-jim.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading the third book in Mike Freeman's 'Contact' series - 'Recidivist Paradox' and it's a cracking military sci-fi adventure with some pleasing depth. Check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/book-impressions-recidivist-paradox-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading 'The Cabinet of Dr Blessing' by Jack Rollins a must read for fans of Victorian horror:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/book-impressions-cabinet-of-dr-blessing.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading David Haynes's collection of ghost stories 'A Gathering of Ghosts; and it's worth reading for 'The Last Waltz' alone - a sublime story!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/book-impressions-gathering-of-ghosts-by.html

And at only 77p (99c) there's no excuse not to give it a try! It's a definite must read for fans of Victorian horror and ghost stories.

I'm now onto some science fiction with 'The Engineer Reconditioned' by Neal Asher.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Rosen Trevithick's funny and useful 'How NOT to Self Publish - The Totally Splendid Hotshot Author's Survival Guide' and it's a must read for indie authors and readers alike:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/book-impressions-how-not-to-self.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Olaf Stapledon's stunning masterpiece 'Star Maker'. Find out why I enjoyed it so much here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/book-impressions-star-maker-by-olaf.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading 'Whisper' by Michael Bray and it's a decent, if somewhat familiar horror read:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/book-impressions-whisper-by-michael-bray.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading David Wailing's short story 'Hotspot' and it's an excellent addition to his 'Auto' series:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/short-story-impressions-hotspot-by.html

I've also finished reading 'The Jigsaw Man' by Gord Rollo and while it's a decent take on Frankenstein it lacked depth:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/book-impressions-jigsaw-man-by-gord.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished re-reading Clive Barker's 'Weaveworld' and it's a simply stunning read

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/book-review-weaveworld-by-clive-barker.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've finished reading Mike Gullickson's military / cyberpunk novel 'The Northern Star: Civil War' and it's an exciting and well paced read. Check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/book-review-northern-star-civil-war-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Chantak Noordeloos' excellent collection of horror short stories 'Deeply Twisted'. You can read my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/book-review.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading C S Bailey's debut novel 'Maybe, Misery'. I heartily recommend it as an interesting read. It's also available for free download from Amazon today.

Check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/book-review-maybe-misery-by-c-s-bailey.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Mike Freeman's 'Reciprocal Paranoia' and while it's the weakest book in the series it's still a good military sci-fi read. See me review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/book-review-reciprocal-paranoia-by-mike.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Michael Patrick Hicks' sci-fi thriller 'Convergence' and enjoyed it a lot. You can read my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/book-review-convergence-by-michael.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Brandon Zenner's 'The Experiment of Dreams' and it was an interesting read, although the ending fell a little flat for me. You can read my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/book-review-experiment-of-dreams-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished James McAllister's collection of short stories 'The Universe Five Minutes at a Time' and there's qan interesting range of ideas here. Take a look at my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/book-review-universe-five-minutes-at.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've put together an archive of all of the book and story reviews on my blog:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/book-review-archive.html

I first started posting reviews in February 2013 and since then have posted over 160 reviews! Rosen Trevithick is my most reviewed author, followed closely by Jonathan Hill, David Wailing and David Haynes.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Anthony Miller's novel 'What Would Satan do?" and it's the funniest book I've read in ages. It's a five star funny read - check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/book-review-what-would-satan-do-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading the second book in Andrew Barrett 's 'The Third Rule' series 'Running Scared' and it's an excellent and tightly written thriller:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/book-review-third-rule-running-scared.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for Guy Portman's 'Charles Middleworth', it's an excellent read and a little bit different:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/book-review-charles-middleworth-by-guy.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've posted my review for John Moralee's 'The Boneyard and Other Stories' and it's an excellent collection of dark tales:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/book-review-bone-yard-and-other-stories.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Mike Freeman's 'Rapturous Pejoration', which is the latest in his 'Contact' series and it's a cracking sci-fi read. Check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/book-review-rapturous-pejoration-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Jonathan Hill's wonderful novella 'Pride'. Check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/book-review-pride-by-jonathan-hill.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading The Long War by Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter and while I enjoyed it it wasn't quite as good as the first book - it's still worth a read though:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/book-review-long-war-by-terry-pratchett.html


----------



## abhishekraval (May 24, 2015)

I read none , thinking forward to read them.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a series worth checking out.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Scott Nicholson's horror novel 'The Red Church' and it's an excellent book - check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/book-review-red-church-by-scott.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Salem's superb novel 'Black Hole Butterfly' and this type of esoteric sci-fi is just the sort of thing that I love. In fact it's one of my favourite reads this year so far!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/book-review-black-hole-butterfly-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Kath Middleton 's comedy debut 'Top Banana' and despite being almost as far from my usual reading as you can get I enjoyed it a lot:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/book-review-top-banana-by-kath-middleton.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading Mark Matthews' 'Milk-Blood' and it's one of the finest horror reads for me this year so far:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/book-review-milk-blood-by-mark-matthews.html


----------

